# Salary negotiation / job interview in USA



## zeroka (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all!

I'm soon expecting to relocate to the USA with an inter-company transfer. 
I've seen different approach in all countries when it comes to interviews and salaries. Sometimes you do get questioned about your expectation and if you say too much, you get no offer, other times they offer what they can and see your response. Sometimes you get offered a wage and it is pretty much non-negotiable.

let me know what is customary on a US job interview. Shall I be prepared with a figure and if yes, what can I expect if the number I ask is too much for the position ?

thanks
Zoltan


----------



## charmingelements (Feb 13, 2011)

zeroka said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm soon expecting to relocate to the USA with an inter-company transfer.
> I've seen different approach in all countries when it comes to interviews and salaries. Sometimes you do get questioned about your expectation and if you say too much, you get no offer, other times they offer what they can and see your response. Sometimes you get offered a wage and it is pretty much non-negotiable.
> ...


Every job is different. Do your research on similar jobs in the state/area and go to them with a range and say it is based on your findings. Of course if you just throw out that you want $150k for a job that usually makes $75k they'll probably laugh but if you're just a bit over what they're looking to give, I'm sure they'll open negotiations. Salary negotiations are always difficult and I know people say it's best to try and get the employers to offer a figure first.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

As the other poster stated, do your research to see what the salary range is for the position and the location. I would recommend that you give a 5-10K range and advise that it's negotiable (bases the benefits bonuses, stock options, and other incentives that add to job satisfaction). However, never bring up salary unless you are asked.


----------



## GillianF (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Zoltan

I echo the research recommendations – can you do external research on comparable positions in your industry in that part of the country, as well as internal company research, e.g., some companies have formal salary bands that you might be able to get from HR?

Ensure that you are differentiating between salary & package. Something to consider if you are moving to the US are tax differences between there and your home country and does your relocation package cover tax advice on both sides?


----------

